# Items of Interest-Replacement 211



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Received, hooked up and activated our replacement today, got it due to HDMI port failure.
Don't know if this is normal, but, the power button seems to be unusable, permanently in.
The button worked on the old one-had to use it a lot for all the bugs.
Hope this one is less buggy, unplugging a bunch will be a pain.
Also, receiving a channel 084-00 HSN we hadn't had at that channel spot before.Anyone know whats up with that?


----------

